# Travel insurance for over 70s



## oppy (Feb 7, 2019)

We've just received our renewal notice from Staysure and they've bumped up the price from £315 last year to £392 this, and also now limited us to a maximum of 35 days per trip. Is this reasonable or can anyone offer advice on a better deal.
Ta


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 7, 2019)

Is that including foreign travel and breakdown Oppy?

I have just renewed using a broker but the policy itself is an LV company and I thought I saw the upper limit as 75.

It’s only the second year for us and as my car is leased I don’t get no claims (although they do ask about any accidents/claims). It may not be as good as your cover but it came in with foreign and uk breakdown and brokers fee at £358 fully comp then £90 breakdown and recovery so more than yours if it includes breakdown.

I am with Highway as I wanted 12000 miles a year. Foreign is 90 days in any period and max of half the year in total

Policy was through Performance Direct (was Grove & Dean) if you want to ask what they can do for you


----------



## 2cv (Feb 7, 2019)

Possibly worth a look at Medical Travel Insurance for People with Medical Conditions in UK
I have trouble getting travel insurance but use AllClear Travel - Compare Medical Travel Insurance UK | Official Website


----------



## oppy (Feb 7, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Is that including foreign travel and breakdown Oppy?
> 
> I have just renewed using a broker but the policy itself is an LV company and I thought I saw the upper limit as 75.
> 
> ...



This is just health / travel for Sue and I in Europe. The 'van is insured separately for another obscene amount


----------



## oppy (Feb 7, 2019)

2cv said:


> Possibly worth a look at Medical Travel Insurance for People with Medical Conditions in UK
> I have trouble getting travel insurance but use AllClear Travel - Compare Medical Travel Insurance UK | Official Website



Thanks Bill, I'll give them a look


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 7, 2019)

Have you had a look at a aNationwide Flexplus account, it includes UK and European breakdown cover, it also has travel insurance for you and your family, however if you are over seventy you would have to get an age extension policy and declare any pre-existing conditions. However as it is rolled up with the breakdown cover which will also cover your car it may just be a better deal


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 7, 2019)

Martin over 70 and with pre existing got a better quote than Staysure at LV and 90 days travel if you opt for the premium insurance. Can't remember the exact price it was £200 and something but that was just for him we didn't try for a joint policy


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2019)

I shudder to think what my insurance would be but amongst the kidney crowd allsure is a name that keeps popping up

Channa


----------



## 2cv (Feb 7, 2019)

channa said:


> I shudder to think what my insurance would be but amongst the kidney crowd *allsure* is a name that keeps popping up
> 
> Channa



Do you mean allclear. Allsure are Australian I think. Certainly at one time I could only get cover via allclear.


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2019)

2cv said:


> Do you mean allclear. Allsure are Australian I think. Certainly at one time I could only get cover via allclear.


 indeed I do 

Channa


----------



## oppy (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks folks, you always come up trumps, you're brilliant. But, Sue and I have decided to put the decision on hold until we are stabilised, I'll just cancel the damned auto renewal con that insurers seem to sneak in to their policies and take out a policy when we are ready, but if you don't mind, I'll keep all these suggestions for a later date. Thank you again my friends


----------



## John H (Feb 8, 2019)

Once you reach 70, a lot of companies limit you to 30 days or so - including Nationwide. I have found that one of the best is LV because it gives you up to 90 days up to the age of 80. To be sure of what is on offer, I always refer to the MoneySavingExpert website of Martin Lewis - a good start for any search.


----------



## John H (Feb 9, 2019)

hairydog said:


> The Nationwide cover can be extended for trips over 31 days. It seems to be around £60 extra for 90 days. I'm not a fan of LV insurance. They are cheap for a reason!



I have a Nationwide account and the "free" travel insurance they give you. I have looked into it compared to others. For people over 70 with pre-existing conditions, the premiums for extending it to the same as LV means you end up paying the same or more. It may be "free" for short term trips if you are of working age and fit but for us it is not the best option.


----------



## peter palance (Feb 9, 2019)

*me*



oppy said:


> We've just received our renewal notice from Staysure and they've bumped up the price from £315 last year to £392 this, and also now limited us to a maximum of 35 days per trip. Is this reasonable or can anyone offer advice on a better deal.
> Ta



im with n.wide about same price,? 31 days in europe /,,pj


----------



## jann (Feb 9, 2019)

Try Saga.120 days a year.max 60 days at a time.£240, bought through top cash back, so will receive cash back in a couple of months.


----------



## John H (Feb 9, 2019)

hairydog said:


> My experience of LV as an insurer makes me think it'd be worth paying more.
> However, I'm not a fan of insurance at all.
> I like to have the free breakdown cover, but hadn't ever thought about the fact that I get free travel insurance: I don't feel it has much value.



Each to their own but I have not had any bad experiences with LV and they are not necessarily cheap but offer wider benefits than many others that charge similar premiums. However, I always consult Martin Lewis before I take out any travel insurance because what is good value one year is not necessarily good value the next. I do know, however, that the "free" insurance provided to me by Nationwide has never come out near the top of the list.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 16, 2019)

Ok; we're not 70 yet but both in our 60's and herself has pre-existing.  We are with Insure & Go worldwide and for both of us it's about £300 ish, can't remember the exact figure.  We went with them as Saga didn't do enough days out of the country.  :wave:


----------



## alcam (Apr 1, 2019)

Only get travel insurance for USA normally . Obviously things may well change so trying to get cover . Can't seem to find anyone who allows more than 31 days for old gits ?


----------



## 2cv (Apr 1, 2019)

alcam said:


> Only get travel insurance for USA normally . Obviously things may well change so trying to get cover . Can't seem to find anyone who allows more than 31 days for old gits ?



Up to 60 days available on some providers at Annual Travel Insurance with Medical Conditions - Multi Trip | AllClear Travel


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Is the price reflected on type and number  of pre existing conditions .


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 31, 2020)

John H said:


> Once you reach 70, a lot of companies limit you to 30 days or so - including Nationwide. I have found that one of the best is LV because it gives you up to 90 days up to the age of 80. To be sure of what is on offer, I always refer to the MoneySavingExpert website of Martin Lewis - a good start for any search.


For a bit  more Nationwide will extend to a 90 days trip length with no limit on the number of trips, I’m over 70 and that’s what I get.


----------



## Glass man (Jan 31, 2020)

Do try Caravan and Motorhome club and Camping and Caravaning Club, at 69 I have a 6 month single trip insurance for £109 and another £11 for a medical condition,  my heart.


----------



## Deleted member 30249 (Feb 16, 2020)

WE have used Sainsbury for the last 2 years. 90 days


----------



## r4dent (Feb 16, 2020)

We used to be with  all sure but when we turned 71 they restricted length of stay.

So we looked around and found  https://www.travelinsurance4medical.co.uk/ were cheaper and offered longer stays. 
It all depends on previous medical & claims history.

Best solutions are get lots of quotes or use a broker.

We travel a lot to Cuba (or did until TC folded and no one took over) so we need worldwide Multitrip which is never cheap.
We are both Diabetic T2 and I've had a heart attack, and various other bits are falling off on a regular basis so we pay a hefty premium.


----------



## peecee (Feb 16, 2020)

saxonborg said:


> Have you had a look at a aNationwide Flexplus account, it includes UK and European breakdown cover, it also has travel insurance for you and your family, however if you are over seventy you would have to get an age extension policy and declare any pre-existing conditions. However as it is rolled up with the breakdown cover which will also cover your car it may just be a better deal


I have a flexaccount and being over 70 it costs me £68 extra over and above my included travel insurance.


----------



## REC (Feb 17, 2020)

We are looking to change our bank account and currently looking at Co-op who also do a package including insurance, or nationwide. This trip 120 days, insurance went up so much ( cheapest was over £400) as Dave over 65yrs with pre existing conditions.


----------



## peter palance (Feb 17, 2020)

saxonborg said:


> Have you had a look at a aNationwide Flexplus account, it includes UK and European breakdown cover, it also has travel insurance for you and your family, however if you are over seventy you would have to get an age extension policy and declare any pre-existing conditions. However as it is rolled up with the breakdown cover which will also cover your car it may just be a better deal


i am with them for travel and costs about £380 on top as i am 77y.old p.s. for as many trips of 31 days. i like it, but i would like 90 days. best of luck , and happy travel,... oh that is for my wife and i.. ok. pj


----------



## Markd (Feb 17, 2020)

Coop have 'standard' cover until 79.


----------

